# Kontakt 2 importing older file formats



## pdzl (Mar 6, 2006)

I've only imported other native kontakt files or wav files into Kontakt 2 before.

I've now been wanting to expand my pallete of sounds by purchasing some of the older and cheaper libraries. My question is can Kontakt 2 import Roland or Akai AKAI S1/2/3000 files? Would there be any problems importing these types with the native K2 convertor?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 6, 2006)

K2 in my experience imports Akai fairly well. Probably the best of any format I've tried. It can import Roland format but not as well. There are some problems that I've contacted Garth(the author or K2's translation engine) about but he hasn't responded with an answer or workaround in spite of two emails.

K2 does poorly with gigastudio files 3.0. Does well with 2.5 files.

It all depends on how much programming was done on the original file. But even then I've had trouble on some single patches that looked pretty straight forward to me.

All in all I give the translator in K2 about a 3 out of 10. It's workable but I woulnd't count on it. Take it a patch at a time.

Best,

Jose


----------



## pdzl (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank you jose.

What exactly is the difference between AKAI S1/2/3000 files and other Akai type files - different hardware versions?

So in the case of AKAI S1/2/3000 files I should be fine with the native K2 convertor right?

Thanks again!


----------



## José Herring (Mar 6, 2006)

Different hardware versions yes. Akai is the ultimate in backwards compatible. So any later version can read earlier versions quite easily. As the sampler line developed they added new capabilities that developers adopted so it's the same as say giga 2.5 to 3.0. Giga 3.0 can read easily 2.5 files but giga 2.5 can't read 3.0 files, ect.

For some reason all my akai files most of which are akai 3000 translated without a problem into K2. I translated Advanced Orchestra strings into k2 from akai and had no difficulties at all. Now my Roland Brass CD didn't make it over so well. And my Symphony of Voices in Roland format was a joke. And my Giga files did about 50% good and the other 50% not usable. These where giga 2.5 and 3.0 files. It's the 3.0 files that I think are the hardest.

Best,

Jose


----------



## pdzl (Mar 6, 2006)

Cheers jose!

So what did you do with the Roland files? Did you have to use a third party sample conversion utility or ... ?


----------



## José Herring (Mar 6, 2006)

No. I took what I could get. My trumpet samples don't loop correctly and I can't figure out how to fix it. So it works for about 3 seconds and then gets all lfo crazy and then just sounds like I'm shifting the pitch wheel wildly. It's bizarre. So since I only needed the muted trumpets and stopped horns I just don't use them for long sustains.

The Choir samples did okay sometimes. It still won't translate half the patches so I only use the ones that it could translate. The ones it could translate came out good.

The same guy that made the translator in K2 also makes the only translator that i know of that will translate Roland files. The k2 engine is the same engine as Chicken Systems. So I don't have much hope that any third party translator would do any better.

Best,

Jose


----------



## pdzl (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks much for the information again. Most helpful.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 9, 2006)

anyone here know how well .rfl's (reason refills) convert to Kontact 2?


----------



## José Herring (Mar 9, 2006)

Reason refills convert to Kontakt? Whoa....

I'll try it and let you know.

Best,

Jose


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 10, 2006)

thanks jose, did it work at all?


----------



## José Herring (Mar 10, 2006)

It worked, but not as smoothy as I would have liked. If all you want to do is import a loop without editing then it's perfect! But as soon as you want to treat it like a rex file and edit the slices and stuff you're in for trouble. At least I was. That wasn't as smooth, and I never did get it to fully work even after an hour. I suppose in another hour I could have gotten it all smoothed out but by that time I was in my--Reason is the most wonderful app for loops frame of mind. :mrgreen:


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 10, 2006)

haha-thanks man!


----------



## chickeneps (Mar 14, 2006)

Refills aren't able to be imported, they are encrypted and thus off-limits. An .rfl file won't even be able to be seen in the K2 browser.

I think Jose was using some .sxt-.wav file things. Jose, if you didn't get good results from converting Reason NN-XT things, send an example over to me at Bug Reports www.chickensys.com/translator/bugreports and I'd be happy to check it out and fix things for you.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 14, 2006)

thanks garth


----------

